# On duty!



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Got called to the lebanon border yesterday, I am on active duty i the IDF and i am on a special unit that uses dogs so we were sent to find and remove the threat. The dogs didnt get a hit anywhere so we are currently waiting to bwing allowed to go home, so we have a lot of free time. We went to the beach not too far from camp and i had my small wooden handline i made, its simmilar to the one sold on A+ but not as pritty.. I got a fish that i dont remember his english name but its one that stays on the floor of the see and its not too large but as i said we got a lot of time so i cleaned it and we ate some of it, BTW it wasent very good..


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

you are in the Israeli military that's pretty cool are you a full time soldier or do you get called up when there is trouble


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

been a while since ive seen one, but it reminds me of carp. best of luck and such to you being in the IDF.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

I'll bet that downtime while on deployment makes for some excellent bonding with your fellow IDF members, making some great friendships.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like a Gobi . An invasive species that has invested our Great Lakes region .

View attachment 78797


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Could be a Sea Robin also. I live three blocks from the ocean and I see all kinds of fish. Fishing is life!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

bigron said:


> you are in the Israeli military that's pretty cool are you a full time soldier or do you get called up when there is trouble


I have the option of being full time and i have friends that do that but i have a family and i am not whilling to risk it, Because im in a special unit (In hebrew its callez Okez) we are called when there is a threat to israeli borders, or when we need to get out side of the border to prevent an attack, About the rest of the things we do im not allowed to talk.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Flatband said:


> Could be a Sea Robin also. I live three blocks from the ocean and I see all kinds of fish. Fishing is life!


We are gofing to stay here until thw end of the day probably so a friend stopped by and picked up a rod and reel with some lures, Maybe i could get some other fish..


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Imperial said:


> been a while since ive seen one, but it reminds me of carp. best of luck and such to you being in the IDF.


Thanks


treefork said:


> Looks like a Gobi . An invasive species that has invested our Great Lakes region .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think its a young soldierfish..


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nobodo said:


> I'll bet that downtime while on deployment makes for some excellent bonding with your fellow IDF members, making some great friendships.


Im with the same people i trained with when i was 18, We lost one friend two years ago, You dont relaize how good of a friends you are with your fellow fighters until you lose one.


----------

